# Discharge after Surgery



## Salemcoder (Jun 1, 2009)

If a patient is admitted to the hospital and then it is decided to do surgery (i.e. pacemaker or ICD implant) can you bill for the discharge (99238 or 99239) or is it included in the global period?


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 2, 2009)

If the discharging provider is the one who did the surgery, it is included in the global period.


----------



## Salemcoder (Jun 2, 2009)

What if it is a different provider within the same group?  The same would apply correct -- cannot charge for it?


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct if it's a provider within the same group you cannot charge for it.


----------

